# Has anyone got experience with Edwards Estates ?



## Christavanhouten (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear all,

We are looking for people that have experience with Edwards Estates in Frigiliana (and formerly also in Nerja). 
We are thinking about renting a place via this agency. And we understood that in Spain, once you are registered with an estate agent, you are restricted to stay with them. So if we might ever want to buy a property, we are required to use their services. We are not sure if this also applies when you rented a property or only if you search for a property to buy. But we do not want to end up with a doubtful company anyway. 

In general we just like to know how they handled the transaction, how the whole process went and if people have good or bad experience with them. 

Thank you!
Christa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christavanhouten said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We are looking for people that have experience with Edwards Estates in Frigiliana (and formerly also in Nerja).
> We are thinking about renting a place via this agency. And we understood that in Spain, once you are registered with an estate agent, you are restricted to stay with them. So if we might ever want to buy a property, we are required to use their services. We are not sure if this also applies when you rented a property or only if you search for a property to buy. But we do not want to end up with a doubtful company anyway.
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know the company (not in my area) ........ & in 10 years here I've certainly never heard of such a restriction, either!!

you can use any agent you like for anything you like - you don't have to formally register nor enter into any kind of contract such as the one you describe

you can rent through an agent (or without one) & buy through another - or rent again if you want to move using yet another! 

who gave you that information?


----------



## Christavanhouten (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome and reply 

We heard this from a friend of ours who has been looking for property in Spain too (did not go eventually so that's why we are not sure).

We are looking for the right information, because we are considering to use the service of a purchasing agent (if we decide to buy eventually). And we were informed that normally the 2 agents split the commission. However, if you want to buy a property that is sold by an agent you have happened to rent a property from, then a problem can occur, because the selling agent can claim that we (the buyers) are already a client. With the result that he will not split the commission with the purchasing agent and we would probably have to pay extra for the service.

I hope my descripton is clear this way, it is a bit hard to be concise


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You can go to how ever many agents you want, lots of agents have the same properties and the one who showed you the property is the one who gets any commission - thats not your problem, thats theirs. Its up to them if or how they wish to split it. So you just get on with looking for a home and dont worry about the agents - but remember to negotiate the price and you only need to pay one months deposit and two months rent up front - altho if you offer to pay more rent up front, you may get more of a discount

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christavanhouten said:


> Thanks for the welcome and reply
> 
> We heard this from a friend of ours who has been looking for property in Spain too (did not go eventually so that's why we are not sure).
> 
> ...


I _think _I understand what you're saying....

but no - I've not heard of this as being a 'rule' in any way

I can see that some agents might try it on - but it's by no means a given that you'd have problems in that way

a lot of agents will refer to others for both rental & sales - a friend of mine is having an issue with the agent she rented through - she had been 'passed on' to them by an other agent & wondered if the original agent had any responsibility, but no - it's just a case of they share any finders fee & that's the end of it

also, a lot of rental agents are just 'middle men' as it were, simply introducing tenant to landlord by showing the property & then everything is between the tenant & landlord - the 'agent' gets a one off fee & that's the end of their involvement


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You can go to how ever many agents you want, lots of agents have the same properties and the one who showed you the property is the one who gets any commission - thats not your problem, thats theirs. Its up to them if or how they wish to split it. So you just get on with looking for a home and dont worry about the agents - but remember to negotiate the price and you only need to pay one months deposit and two months rent up front - altho if you offer to pay more rent up front, you may get more of a discount
> 
> Jo xxx


other way round jojo - two months deposit (for furnished) & one month rent

& a 6 or 12 month contract


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> other way round jojo - two months deposit (for furnished) & one month rent
> 
> & a 6 or 12 month contract


 oooppss, sorry, blonde moment 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Once you have made five posts you can pm me and I'll tell you about this agent.


----------



## Christavanhouten (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks thrax, will do so!


----------



## Christavanhouten (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for your help xabiachica


----------



## Christavanhouten (Jan 7, 2014)

And of course you too jojo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Now you have 5 posts send me a pm...


----------



## Christavanhouten (Jan 7, 2014)

Just did 

Hope it went ok. Please let me know if it didn't.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

If you need a translation to Dutch from English, might be able to help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Uhmmm... I think the OP maybe referring to the fact that if you have been shown a house by an agency it is, I believe illegal to then go directly to the owner and for example and rent directly from him/ her. Some very close friends of mine were actually taken to court for this, and although it wasn't what had happened they were prosecuted as they were unable to prove otherwise.


----------

